

Programmer hiring programmers - parsa28

Hey HN, I'm a startup founder who codes himself and I'm about to hire 2-3 programmers to give me a hand on the front-end of my web-based app (JS, AJAX, simple stuff). But I believe a large fraction of people who claim to be good at that criteria are noobs. Well, if you test 5 people who claim to be good Scala programmers, 3 of them will pass. But the number for JS is 1 at max. So, what do you guys suggest for hiring a good JS coder who produces good, reusable, extendable code ? Cheers.
======
cfinke
Do you use Firefox (or Chrome)? If so, go through the list of add-ons you have
installed and contact the developers. (JS is the primary language for add-on
development.)

Many add-on devs are freelancers (read: available to work), and if you're
using their add-ons, they've already passed at least one test.

------
hga
By "hiring" do you mean finding enough of those who can pass tests (which I
agree are essential)?

~~~
parsa28
I do.

